# Show your Rare/Unusual SureFires - Part 3



## DaFABRICATA

[Continuation from *Part 1*]
[Continuation from *Part 2*]

I've been wondering how many strange and unusual Surefires are out there floating around that need to be brought to the light...

If you have any Surefires that have Laser Etching/Engravings or Lack there of, or Strange Colors, Darpa models, PROTOTYPES, Old and forgotten models, Flaws that slipped through Quality Control, or any SF light that you think should be posted that meets a like description. That includes Porcupines, Low serial numbers(even though they don't go in any particular order) and Anything Else UNUSUAL

Please post em.....

I have collected a few interesting SF items. I buy and sell parts all the time and occasionally I end up with some cool things. I still need a Black head/Tailcap for my Black L1 body, and some DARPA Heads would fit nicely on those bodies as well....

Heres my list.

1. NASA SPACE CREW Tailcap:naughty:
2. DELTA FORCE ONE Tailcap:thinking:
3. 9P-PH Sure-Fire LASER PRODUCTS DEUTSCHLAND Tailcap
4. 6Z Tailcap with other 3P laser markings
5. Sure-Fire 3P-PH LASER PRODUCTS DEUTSCHLAND
6. Black L1 Body
7. E-Series Head with SF LOGO Engraved
8. KL4 with Nice tool-drag mark
9. 6P Bezel HA III United States Marine Corps LOGO
10. 6P bezel BLK "Safari Club International"
11. NA HAIII 6P Complete Light-First Gen-*MINT* 
12. NRA Saten Grey 6P-tailcap
13. Scoutlight Body with No engraving
14. 3 X DARPA Bodies:thumbsup:
15. MH60 Millenium Series Weaponlight Bodies with "CIA-DEA Serial #":thinking::duck::sweat:
16. Unengraved/Laser Etched 6P/9P/E1e/L2/A2 Bodies
17. "Skinny" LU10 Adaptor
18. Surefire "PORSCHE" Flashlight

Pics coming soon....

Yes, thats is a 6P with SN# 000006


*SO..... LETS SEE WHAT YA GOT!!!*


----------



## archimedes

By request, and largely due to extensive loss of Photobucket pictures, we will close down Part 2 of this thread ... please continue below, in this new Part 3 thread


----------



## MorpheusT1

I’ll start off with this one.

A Surefire E2D in HA Natural.
Dont think there are many around as they never went into full production.
Always prefered the old green HA.


-Ben


----------



## Blackbird13

Awesome Benny


----------



## Blackbird13

Blackbird13 said:


> Love it
> I am glad to see this kickoff again and look forward too many many many more. Thank you archimedes, too my friends here.i hope that we get a chance at seeing a lot of ol familiar faces , that have been gone for such a long time.




Here's one I really enjoy.
Digital U2 Ultra purple inspection


----------



## Rat

MorpheusT1 said:


> I’ll start off with this one.
> 
> A Surefire E2D in HA Natural.
> Dont think there are many around as they never went into full production.
> Always prefered the old green HA.
> -Ben



HA E2D very nice and very hard to come by good find Ben. 




Blackbird13 said:


> Here's one I really enjoy.
> Digital U2 Ultra purple inspection



Very nice the U2 PI is one of those lights that has always escaped my hands. I did see one on eBay sometime back but I took to long thinking about it and it was gone.
Have you got a spare one


----------



## MorpheusT1

Thanks guys! 
I try not to dabble in the high end collection stuff anymore and focus on modded and mainly E series size.
Nothing compared to what i know you guys have 
Oh that U2 Inspection light is awesome!

Thanks for sharing!
Ben


----------



## Bogie

6PX Pro 9/11 edition SN# 408 of 1000


----------



## Mr.Freeze

E2D experimental Head


----------



## Blackbird13

I love that collection
The e2d is one of my favorites


----------



## Rat

I will stay in the E2 flavor. here is my fav E2 the UNITED WE STAND E2
















EDIT: Fixed I had the forum on mobile setting


----------



## Blackbird13

That's great Rat,love the old SF logo also .


----------



## MorpheusT1

That is a Beauty Rat! Never seen one like that. 
I have plenty Sterile 3 flats bodies but none with special writing.


----------



## AR_Shorty

Blackbird13 said:


> Here's one I really enjoy.
> Digital U2 Ultra purple inspection



I missed out on a purple inspection light a few years back on ebay. Still makes me sad to this day.


----------



## Blackbird13

I've only seen two but , maybe most were used as they were intended. I have another uv light made by Don Mc. And I use it for weld inspections


----------



## Rat

OK this one would be in my top 10 favourites.

















:thumbsup:


----------



## scout24

As if the 4 flats SF's weren't drool worthy enough... Awesome, Rat!


----------



## Blackbird13

Your my hero
Purple A2!!!! 
I'd put it a lot higher up on mine, if I had one
It's actually on my list lol. My WTB list.


----------



## Blackbird13

Great to see you back Rat and great to see this thread coming alive again


----------



## MorpheusT1

Wow! The Surefire!! Love it Rat! Thanks for sharing [emoji106]


----------



## archimedes

A grail, for sure ....


----------



## Rat

Thanks guys It took me forever to finally get the famous Purple A2. Someone finally let one go about two years back. Just think some very lucking people have Purple C2's & Orange C2's so lucky. Its all so sad all those fine images are gone.
Your got dibs than Black.
I will post my full top 10 in the next few days. 

I just found some images on my PC. I saved from this thread part 1 I think I just wish I had saved them all.
*Note: These are not my lights just images I saved from this post.
*
















Hope the owners pop in here and say hello and maybe tell us more about these gems.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Blackbird13

I haven't seen those in years. I love the colors. So many cool pics gone. Here's one I'd like to show. I'm working on how to's of photo taking. I got my wife a new camera a few months back( thanks Shelby ) she loves the rebel. She's still trying to figure it out. Im sure pics will get better


----------



## Rat

Nice Remington L5 I have only seen the Remington logo on a C2 Black HA before I think.

Lighting is a big part of taking a good pic I have found.


----------



## peter yetman

Rat, there's a fix for the photo problem...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Photobucket&p=5140270&viewfull=1#post5140270
P


----------



## Rat

peter yetman said:


> Rat, there's a fix for the photo problem...
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Photobucket&p=5140270&viewfull=1#post5140270
> P



Your a legend thanks. Just down loaded it and it works like a charm. I am going to go and save some pics I wish I had before when I thought they where lost forever.


----------



## peter yetman

I was just going to suggest that. Won't be long before P/B finds a way round so archive fast!
P


----------



## Rat

peter yetman said:


> I was just going to suggest that. Won't be long before P/B finds a way round so archive fast!
> P




Spent a few hours downloading most of the* Show your Rare/Unusual SureFires *threads photo's before they are gone again.


----------



## Genna

Black 1.Gen L1 & black L1 with Aleph PR-T head modded by McGizmo


----------



## bykfixer

I don't suppose a lot of gun metal versions were made back then....




Certainly there probably aren't a lot left.





Welcome to the fam-damily little E


----------



## cody12

Did any one notice the sale of an orange C2 and E2e? Last night on ebay.
$2,425! Once in a lifetime opportunity. Perhaps we'll hear from them here. Gotta be a member.


----------



## darkpeak

Hers a few of my L1's.



[/IMG]L1-WH-HA(2n Gen)L1-WH-HA Milky(1st Gen)L1-BK-WH Milky(1st Gen)L1-BK-WH(2n Gen)L1-BK-RD(1st Gen)


----------



## LiftdT4R

cody12 said:


> Did any one notice the sale of an orange C2 and E2e? Last night on ebay.
> $2,425! Once in a lifetime opportunity. Perhaps we'll hear from them here. Gotta be a member.



Wow, just saw that now. That's crazy money but like you said, once in a lifetime. Love seeing super rare lights like that. Hope the new owner posts ere as well.


----------



## bykfixer

Picked up a gunmetal E2 Executive to go with the E1





PK said the gunmetal stuff was aimed at the Japanese market.

Should arrive next week.


----------



## mk2rocco

bykfixer said:


> PK said the gunmetal stuff was aimed at the Japanese market.
> 
> Should arrive next week.



Interesting, I sold about 5 NIB gunmetal E2e here a while ago.


----------



## AR_Shorty

Here is a rather rare bird that I just acquired.


----------



## LiftdT4R

Nice!! Is that a Hard Anodized 6P Classic?


----------



## AR_Shorty

LiftdT4R said:


> Nice!! Is that a Hard Anodized 6P Classic?



It sure is. Factory HA. Not many of these around.


----------



## Toohotruk

Nice find!


----------



## archimedes

Yep that's a rarity


----------



## stk10767

Found in my tool chest recently.


----------



## Lomandor

Been some time since I have been around, was going through some boxes today and found these


----------



## Lomandor

AR_Shorty said:


> Here is a rather rare bird that I just acquired.




Nice! Here is there brother and sister


----------



## Lomandor

cody12 said:


> Did any one notice the sale of an orange C2 and E2e? Last night on ebay.
> $2,425! Once in a lifetime opportunity. Perhaps we'll hear from them here. Gotta be a member.



Missed that, did they sell for that price?


----------



## bykfixer

Currently on thEbay


----------



## LiftdT4R

Lomandor said:


> Missed that, did they sell for that price?



Yes they did. I'm always amazed at how many items sell on fleabay and then we never hear from the person who bought them.


----------



## Blackbird13

I wish they'd repost those orange beauties. On CPF


----------



## Blackbird13

He had those once before on here , but thanks to all the pictures lost, we can't go back in this thread and enjoy. Surely whoever baught them has seen this forum


----------



## LightJunk

Just acquired this. Model T1 head on an old school 6R body/talicap. Not collecting Surefires nowadays but the deal was too good to pass.


----------



## willrx

Whoa!! That’s impressive!!


----------



## MMD

I picked up another E2e on eBay. I thought it was unusual to find no engraving or s/n. I'm no Surefire expert, is this very common?


----------



## LiftdT4R

Is it missing engraving on both sides?

If so, it looks like an aftermarket Lumensfactory body and tail to me. They make nice stuff!! I've been meaning to pick one up.

http://www.lumensfactory.com/en/product_detail.php?pid=398


----------



## archimedes

LiftdT4R said:


> Is it missing engraving on both sides?
> 
> If so, it looks like an aftermarket Lumensfactory body and tail to me....




That was my thought, too ....


----------



## MMD

Yes, missing engraving on both sides.

The tail does have Surefire engraving. The body looks identical to a Surefire! I am comparing to other Surefire bodies and the machining looks the same.

Does anyone have a confirmed Lumens Factory body or knows how to distinguish them other than the engraving?

The long clip does look like the Lumens Factory...

edit to add: Are there any non-engraved E2e bodies known to exist?


----------



## sidfishez

I wondered about the unengraved E2e's too. One seller had four of them, all black. As I remember they all had the long clips. The same seller also had several honest E2e HA's and one in Black, all with short clips. And for a moment, also had for sale ten mint Black E series heads. 

Lumens Factory bodies look more like HA BK with a flat finish. The ones for sale had some sheen to them. I am wondering even now if I shouldn't have picked one up.....


----------



## 1pt21

LightJunk said:


> Just acquired this. Model T1 head on an old school 6R body/talicap. Not collecting Surefires nowadays but the deal was too good to pass.



My wife thought I was looking at porn from the other room after hearing my reaction to this pic.....



Eh, can't blame her!


----------



## MMD

sidfishez said:


> I wondered about the unengraved E2e's too. One seller had four of them, all black. As I remember they all had the long clips. The same seller also had several honest E2e HA's and one in Black, all with short clips. And for a moment, also had for sale ten mint Black E series heads.
> 
> Lumens Factory bodies look more like HA BK with a flat finish. The ones for sale had some sheen to them. I am wondering even now if I shouldn't have picked one up.....




I took a close look at the machining and found it looked identical to other Surefire a I have. I ended contacting the seller and he showed me some compelling evidence that he worked at Surefire for several years. He told me the light I have was part of a overrun and that it was pulled before engraving. I’m super happy to have this rare Surefire!


----------



## sgt253

Lucky dog!


----------



## Rat

*My top shelf lights. *(Not my top lights Just the top shelf of the cabinet)






*All 6 Darpa 5K lights*
1x DEF-1
1x DEF-2
1x DEF-3A
1x DEF-3B
1x DEF-3C
2x DEF-3D (Tail cap lights)
Also a DEF-2 Blue which I have never seen before so if anybody knows anything about this light like what military application it was meant for.

*PK Limited Edition lights*
1x PK KROMA MILSPEC
2x PKEF A 8K

A good link on these lights.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?241591-Show-us-your-KROMA-PKEF-DARPA-lights!

*Some porky lights.*
U2 porky (stainless steel bezel)
L2 porky (stainless steel bezel)
A2 porky (Non stainless steel)


*The CPF famous PK Photon king 1* 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?35641-The-Photon-King-1-Auction




:naughty:


----------



## scout24

Rat- Thanks for linking to the Photon king auction/fundraiser thread. Awesome CPF history and a good read.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Rat, that is very impressive! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ven

Yes amazing Rat:wow:


----------



## AR_Shorty

Just picked up this one. Not sure how rare or unusual it is, but I haven't seen many.


----------



## Rat

AR_Shorty said:


> Just picked up this one. Not sure how rare or unusual it is, but I haven't seen many.



Great find. Yours is black right ? I have its HA brother.

You may need to inlarge the image as its on the back row.


----------



## AR_Shorty

Mine is also HA...the photo just makes it look black.


----------



## cody12

I have a question(for Rat) about the number of flats on the E2e and E1e. Are the 2 flat models more desireable and more valuable? Also, how do you feel about the narrow flats vs. the wide flats E2e? I looked for answers to these questions in other threads, but to no avail.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Rat said:


> Great find. Yours is black right ? I have its HA brother.
> 
> You may need to inlarge the image as its on the back row.



So much Surefire goodness in one place! Well done, sir! Well done indeed. 

~ Chance


----------



## LiftdT4R

Did anyone see this 3P on everyone's favorite auction site? I am certain it will go for way more than I can afford but I was wondering if anyone knows the story behind it. I've never seen the VLER logo on the head before.


----------



## hsa

I didn't know they made green ones.


----------



## archimedes

hsa said:


> I didn't know they made green ones.



Yes, and red too .... IIRC, those were done for a SureFire Christmas promotional campaign _many_ years ago :santa:

EDIT - here's the reference link ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?319996-SureFire-3P-Upgrades


----------



## hsa

That's really neat looking, and smooth too. My 3p has knurling on thle bezel.


----------



## LiftdT4R

Wow, very cool info! Archie, how that heck did you remember that link from 7+ years ago? I wish I had that kind of memory!


----------



## archimedes

LiftdT4R said:


> Wow, very cool info! Archie, how that heck did you remember that link from 7+ years ago? I wish I had that kind of memory!



Hahaha ... :tinfoil:


----------



## magellan

Speaking of rare SFs, I loved those limited edition Abel speckled trout designs from years ago. I don’t recall anymore details, but the colored anodizing was quite attractive. But I almost (but not quite) bought it when one came up for sale here.

I just found found this thread which had a photo:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314581-Fishy-Surefires

Anybody here remember them?


----------



## Toohotruk

I remember them...they look amazing! I can just imagine how they look in person.


----------



## magellan

Yeah, there were truly gorgeous. I regret not having bought one now.


----------



## s85sss

here's a couple of items i've found.

the 1st one is an old 6p body, but the grip is pretty strange...it is not an add-on, it is fixed to the body.






the 2nd one, well i have no idea what it is...found it in a bunch of sf parts. finish and threads fit perfectly with other old sf i have.
that pin rotates but not freely, maybe it is some incomplete mount...but then what are those inner electronics for?


----------



## s85sss

alright...found 3 batteries and a Chinese bulb, put all together and tested.
and that mistery part seems to be...

A STROBO WITH DIMMER!

at least that's what it seems.
when the flashlight is on, it is always in strobe mode (i can hear a little "tictictictic" inside it) and the little swivel regulates the output; pretty cool since i got no idea they've ever produced something like that back in the days. i really would like to know more about it but maybe it's better to open a new thread.
a couple more of pics for you


----------



## lusan_senna

My only one SureFires, just this one~


----------



## Nimitz68

Well if you can only own one Surefire that's a heck of a choice. Very nice!


----------



## kamagong

DaFABRICATA said:


> I've been wondering how many strange and unusual Surefires are out there floating around that need to be brought to the light...
> 
> If you have any Surefires that have Laser Etching/Engravings or Lack there of, or Strange Colors, Darpa models, PROTOTYPES, Old and forgotten models, *Flaws that slipped through Quality Control*, or any SF light that you think should be posted that meets a like description. That includes Porcupines, Low serial numbers(even though they don't go in any particular order) and Anything Else UNUSUAL
> 
> Please post em.....



The 6P is probably SureFire's most common light. Nothing strange or unusual about them. But what's going on with this old round body? Was this made on a Friday when the workers just couldn't wait to head out to Happy Hour?

Off-center markings







Pitted aluminum body. Those aren't dents, in addition to the exposed exterior they also exist on the part covered by the head. Plus there is ano on the rough parts.


----------



## kamagong

A D3 Defender
​




​




​


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

kamagong said:


> A D3 Defender
> ​




 Very cool. I haven't seen one of those in a long time. 

~ Cg​


----------



## cody12

Soon to be mine.


----------



## bykfixer

kamagong said:


> The 6P is probably SureFire's most common light. Nothing strange or unusual about them. But what's going on with this old round body? Was this made on a Friday when the workers just couldn't wait to head out to Happy Hour?
> 
> Off-center markings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pitted aluminum body. Those aren't dents, in addition to the exposed exterior they also exist on the part covered by the head. Plus there is ano on the rough parts.



PK once told me that often times flawed items were discarded into a trash can and workers would pluck the flawed parts out and build a light from them before that big auction site was conceived. Later he said many were sold at said big auction site.

He said later flawed parts and pieces were destroyed to prevent sub-par lights from getting out to the public.


----------



## kamagong

Makes sense. A credible origin story for this light, given that it came from SF's backyard.

Despite the cosmetics, this light works perfectly. With an M61WLL in it, she gives off an old-school vibe. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## baabootoo

stk10767 said:


> Found in my tool chest recently.



Do all 6P's have the model on the tail cap? I have one w/o any model number, but with the etching on the back of it.


----------



## kamagong

Is that light blue, or is it the lighting?


----------



## LiftdT4R

baabootoo said:


> Do all 6P's have the model on the tail cap? I have one w/o any model number, but with the etching on the back of it.



No, some don't. It all depends on the model year. I've never been able to find a definitive guide as to the labeling changes and years. I do know some of the earliest have a smooth switch cover instead of the later knurled design.



kamagong said:


> Is that light blue, or is it the lighting?



Looks like their standard blue to me. I don't know that they made a light blue. I've also seen silver, red, and purple in the Classic model. Very tough to find! I passed on a blue one a few years back and I'm still kicking myself.


----------



## d337944

Blackbird13 has a photo of this on the first page of this thread, but this is my contribution. According to Paul Kim (I e-mailed him after purchasing this) only a handful were actually ever produced!


----------



## sekirou

So many flashlights I've never seen ...
I'm very envious!


----------



## Tempest UK

Fascinating reading through these threads after a long break from the forum. There are some really amazing lights and collections!


----------



## bound

HELLFIRE Prototype？？
This hellfire, which is supposed to be a pre-production version, has 5 cooling rings, not 6 cooling rings in the production version. Other differences, I'm still sorting them out and looking forward to presenting...


----------



## id30209

Good one bound!


----------



## bound

I made an analysis of the types and quantities of HELLFIRE and HELLFIGHTER based on the information I could find for your reference. If there are any errors in the data and contents, please let me know and I will correct them.
1. The date of products is illustrated in the picture. For example, HELLFIRE Prototype V1 and V2 are respectively labeled as prototypes (unmass-produced products). HELLFIRE and HELLFIGHTER for mass production also use V+ number to mark the order of production.
2. The yellow arrows in the picture indicate the differences of products of different ages.
3. As for the quantity of products in different ages, I calculated it, especially the quantity of the first generation HELLFIRE. HELLFIGHTER starts out fairly accurately.
4. The table illustrates the differences of products in different ages.
5. The types and quantities of HELLFIGHTER 4 and HELLFIGHTER 5 are not counted in the pictures and tables.
I hope that through the analysis of the product model and the production quantity of each model, I can fully understand its situation. This information is not very practical, but for a lover, it is part of the hobby. What's more, we love them, so we should learn more about them, which will become part of our fun.






No cooling ring











HELLLFIRE Prototype 5 cooling rings






HELLFIRE V1 5 cooling rings






HELLFIRE V2 6 cooling rings






HELLLFIGHTER V1 6 cooling rings





HELLFIGHTER V2 6 cooling rings





HELLFIGHTER V3 6 cooling sings


----------



## Blackbird13

Good to see y'all back, Bound and Tempest UK.


----------



## Tempest UK

Thanks! Good to see plenty of familiar names around. 

Shame so many pictures from these threads seem to have been lost. I don't suppose anyone managed to save them?


----------



## Blackbird13

I will be traveling home from working out of town. I have many new lights for this thread and can't wait to share, I have been putting it off for a couple years , but I am anxious to be getting time off to do this


----------



## Blackbird13

Tempest UK said:


> Thanks! Good to see plenty of familiar names around.
> 
> Shame so many pictures from these threads seem to have been lost. I don't suppose anyone managed to save them?


it is very sad, we all used to love to keep going back over the same pics over and over again, very not cool


----------



## bound

Blackbird13 said:


> Good to see y'all back, Bound and Tempest UK.


Hi Blackbird13,Tempest UK,I find it very regrettable that too many pictures have been lost. Those pictures are like an indelible memory, calling us at all times. Fortunately, I have saved most of them. I think it may be the reason for the image website. Regarding images of Hellfire, I am trying to repair or find other image websites and upload them, and I look forward to finding such websites.Brian


----------



## id30209

You can use postimage.org


----------



## desert.snake

On some sites can find old photos using this

https://archive.org/web/


----------



## bound

id30209 said:


> You can use postimage.org





desert.snake said:


> On some sites can find old photos using this
> 
> https://archive.org/web/


Hi id30209 desert.snake,
Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## baabootoo

I started police work in 1977, bought this shortly thereafter, then retired. If there's no number on the tail cap, is it a 6 or 6C? I downloaded the Surefire history from here, but still can't decide. Thanks.


----------



## Tempest UK

baabootoo said:


> I started police work in 1977, bought this shortly thereafter, then retired. If there's no number on the tail cap, is it a 6 or 6C? I downloaded the Surefire history from here, but still can't decide. Thanks.



If there's a removable TailCap at all it isn't a 6/6C - these operated by turning the bezel and didn't have a TailCap or separate switch. If it is a removable TailCap then it is likely a 6P - early models didn't have the specific model number on them, just text e.g. "Laser Products Fountain Valley,CA SURE.FIRE".

If you can post a picture that would be the easiest way to differentiate between versions.


----------



## baabootoo

[/URL][/IMG]


baabootoo said:


> I started police work in 1977, bought this shortly thereafter, then retired. If there's no number on the tail cap, is it a 6 or 6C? I downloaded the Surefire history from here, but still can't decide. Thanks.


----------



## Tempest UK

Thanks - definitely looks like a 6P, and one of the earlier ones before they introduced the textured rubber boot on the TailCap.


----------



## archimedes

Yep. Very early version, nice.


----------



## baabootoo

Thanks people. I'll advertise it on E-Bay as a 6P then, but not sure.


----------



## archimedes

This thread isn't really for discussing commercial topics, but be aware many potential "non-expert / non-collector" buyers might be surprised and disappointed by the differences between a very early 6P like this one appears to be, and the far more common modern versions.


----------



## AR_Shorty

Just acquired this one. Couldn't find much out there on these, so I'm guess it must be at least uncommon, if not somewhat rare.


----------



## archimedes

AR_Shorty said:


> Just acquired this one. Couldn't find much out there on these, so I'm guess it must be at least uncommon, if not somewhat rare....



Yes, very interesting, thanks for posting.

I hadn't seen one of those before, but thought they were likely analogous to the "-PH" (Deutschland) SureFires.

A brief search of CPF did reveal addition info, here (link provided for reference info only) ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...Z-CH-(Laser-Products-Switzerland)-*WORLDWIDE*

Fascinating find.


----------



## sidfishez

On the 6Z-CH, I was told years ago that CH was the Country Code for Switzerland  "Confoederatio Helvetica". ​


----------



## archimedes

sidfishez said:


> On the 6Z-CH, I was told years ago that CH was the Country Code for Switzerland  "Confoederatio Helvetica". ​



Yes, .ch is the top level domain on the 'Net for Switzerland, I believe.


----------



## WarriorOfLight

archimedes said:


> Yes, .ch is the top level domain on the 'Net for Switzerland, I believe.


Yes that is the TLD country code of swizerland.

But my quess is in that case the CH is more the ​ISO 3166-1 alpha-2 code. A flashlight does not a lot in common with the internet therefore I guess it has nothing to do with Country code TLDs.​


----------



## archimedes

WarriorOfLight said:


> Yes that is the TLD country code of swizerland.
> 
> But my quess is in that case the CH is more the ​ISO 3166-1 alpha-2 code. A flashlight does not a lot in common with the internet therefore I guess it has nothing to do with Country code TLDs.​



Yes I believe that in most cases the TLD is derived from the ISO codes

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_3166-1_alpha-2


----------



## LightJunk

Miss these lights which are no longer with me.


----------



## Roger Sully

I recently picked up a couple of items that I'm absolutely in love with!


----------



## Roger Sully

I wanted to revisit this thread regarding the pics i posted. I remember someone mentioning to me about lights with double etching but I can't remember if it was a thread here on CPF or a thread on Facebook.....Does anyone else have any lights with the double engraving on it like mine above?


----------



## bykfixer

In the collectors world that would be called "an error piece". Not likely many were produced like that, if anymore other than yours. 

Another great score.


----------



## laxref

Not sure if this is the right thread for this, but how common was it for Surefire black anodizing to turn a purple tint? I know it's not uncommon with aluminum, but I don't recall seeing it often on Surefires. Tried to catch the lighting better on my C3, but you can see it's not nearly as black as the tailcap or the Z3 next to it. Both were bought in the early 2000's.


----------



## archimedes

laxref said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread for this, but how common was it for Surefire black anodizing to turn a purple tint? I know it's not uncommon with aluminum, but I don't recall seeing it often on Surefires....



Yes, your post is fine here. Thanks for sharing your photo, and welcome to CPF.

SureFire anodized finishes span a fair spectrum of shades, and are famously mismatched.

The purple-black variant is uncommon, but has been noted before for sure. Your example above is quite striking however.

I am curious, did your C3 spend a lot of time in direct sunlight ? Do you recall if you happen to have any older photos of this same item ?


----------



## archimedes

Also, found this explanation online ...

https://www.nevilles.co.uk/anodising/


----------



## laxref

I bought it new in about 2000/2001, shortly after I got myself the Z3, and gave it to my father as his night stand light. 

I think it lived there most of its life. I got it back in 2015 after he passed and shortly after that I started using it more and more with the KL3 as a general purpose light. 

I've just never seen this as pronounced on a Surefire. I see it on a lot of firearm parts and some of the Streamlight housings.


----------



## thermal guy

How rare are gunmetal E2E’s ?


----------



## archimedes

thermal guy said:


> How rare are gunmetal E2E’s ?



Teardrop, or hex ?


----------



## thermal guy

Hex head.


----------



## archimedes

thermal guy said:


> Hex head.


Not so rare


----------



## bound

Laser Indicator

It has a number: 65240, the voltage is 18V (6*123A, disposable lithium battery). The battery is packaged as a whole, so it is difficult to replace it. I made a battery pack myself.There is also a number 1-89, which I guess is probably the date of production.


----------



## michaex

You don't see these very often recently! 
And they didn't tear pockets like many successors do


----------



## Lumen83

michaex said:


> You don't see these very often recently!
> And they didn't tear pockets like many successors do


Curious, what makes that a Defender? It looks like a 6p. I thought a Defender would have a crenelated/strike bezel.


----------



## michaex

Lumen83 said:


> Curious, what makes that a Defender? It looks like a 6p. I thought a Defender would have a crenelated/strike bezel.


It's a D2! Oldie without strike bezel - that's how it was designed.


----------



## Bogie

The sheer lumen power would deter any attacker


----------



## chip100t

Bogie said:


> The sheer lumen power would deter any attacker


Would they though. When I read stuff like this I imagine an attacker cowering like they were superman and my flashlight was kryptonite. But in reality it would probably go differently.


----------



## Lumen83

michaex said:


> It's a D2! Oldie without strike bezel - that's how it was designed.


Wow, that is extremely cool.


----------



## Bogie

chip100t said:


> Would they though. When I read stuff like this I imagine an attacker cowering like they were superman and my flashlight was kryptonite. But in reality it would probably go differently.


That’s how it was marketed 🤣 60-100 Lumens was tactical


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Circa 2010 - 






All but three have found new homes to illuminate.


----------



## michaex

chip100t said:


> Would they though. When I read stuff like this I imagine an attacker cowering like they were superman and my flashlight was kryptonite. But in reality it would probably go differently.


Well, I wouldn't try looking into P61 (120 lumens) at night 

Bear in mind, it was over 20 years ago!


----------



## tryknives

Some mint porcupines which I was lucky to find


----------



## tryknives

And an L5 with a low serial head, not fully sure if it qualifies for this thread.


----------



## thermal guy

My new toy I’ve never seen one outside of the 2002 SF catalog. I remember falling in love with that KL2 in the catalog but to be honest it’s extremely lame in output. But cool.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

thermal guy said:


> My new toy I’ve never seen one outside of the 2002 SF catalog. I remember falling in love with that KL2 in the catalog but to be honest it’s extremely lame in output. But cool.


I love my Surefires, too. could you cleara them up a bit?


----------



## thermal guy

clear up the picture?


----------



## kerneldrop

thermal guy said:


> clear up the picture?


Yea, send them to me and I'll take a better picture for you. haha


----------



## thermal guy

You got to click on it. Then it’s not blurry. Ain’t it?


----------



## thermal guy

does that work?


----------



## kerneldrop

It's fine for me. I'm not sure what Bullzeye means.


----------



## thermal guy

See, you guys can’t be saying stuff like that! I’m sensitive. Now I’m scared to post anymore pictures.


----------



## fogdart

3P clones. 6P heads and tailcaps with aftermarket 18350 bodies and Malkoff M61WL drop-ins. Great little pocket lights!


----------



## Bogie

Round side E2D halogen marked "2006 Single Stack Classic" have seen mention it was either registration gift or was part of a prize pack from the USPSA event


----------



## bw762cpf

New to me, but I don't see too many of these.


----------



## thermal guy

wasn’t that supposed to come with a crenellated head?


----------



## knucklegary

I know the E2D head is crenellated


----------



## knucklegary

Rat said:


> I will stay in the E2 flavor. here is my fav E2 the UNITED WE STAND E2
> 
> View attachment 25243
> 
> 
> View attachment 25244
> 
> 
> View attachment 25245
> 
> 
> EDIT: Fixed I had the forum on mobile setting


This one deserves a bump


----------



## Eric242

thermal guy said:


> wasn’t that supposed to come with a crenellated head?


No, the old D2 and D3 Defenders had no crenelations.


----------



## bw762cpf

thermal guy said:


> wasn’t that supposed to come with a crenellated head?


The main feature is the clip, similar to the ones on the E2Ds.


----------



## michaex

Regards to all spelling enthusiasts


----------



## knucklegary

A misprint, I'm not sure how's that even possible?

This is how the new Y Gen (millennials) spells..

Edit; Looks like there was enough room for all letters to fit properly within the space.. I wonder how many other misspelled "Millenium" are there floating around?


----------



## Roger Sully

knucklegary said:


> A misprint, I'm not sure how's that even possible?
> 
> This is how the new Y Gen (millennials) spells..
> 
> Edit; Looks like there was enough room for all letters to fit properly within the space.. I wonder how many other misspelled "Millenium" are there floating around?





I had a convo with PK about my M6. I found one that has no markings at all!


----------



## dotCPF

12ZM is always a fun rare find! I wish the OG bulbs were easier to find, I'd love to play with it the way it was intended... 15 minute runtime and all! Wonder how many of these got pumped out. Now I just need a 7Z, and just 2 more styles of 6Z to collect Zem all! My 12ZM has a distinctly purple head compared to the solid black body.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Roger Sully said:


> I had a convo with PK about my M6. I found one that has no markings at all!
> View attachment 26240


 
WOW! How cool is that!


----------



## Genna

I read misspelled Millennium?


----------



## ampdude

Eric242 said:


> No, the old D2 and D3 Defenders had no crenelations.



Yup, the later 6P Defender was the one that came with the crenelated head, and Z59 clicky.


----------



## thermal guy

Genna said:


> I read misspelled Millennium?
> 
> View attachment 26392
> 
> View attachment 26393


That’s nice! What’s the details on that bad boy?


----------



## Genna

thermal guy said:


> That’s nice! What’s the details on that bad boy?



Thank you! That‘s a a Led Zeppelin MZXR-7 mod

See here for details


----------



## tx101

Genna said:


> Thank you! That‘s a a Led Zeppelin MZXR-7 mod
> 
> See here for details


4 reflectors + 3 aspherical lens
same set up as mine


----------



## bw762cpf

I don't see too many silver 6Ps. Wonder how common they really are?


----------



## bound

Dr. Peter Huak Surefire Founder

6C


----------



## hamhanded

bw762cpf said:


> I don't see too many silver 6Ps. Wonder how common they really are?


I don’t think they are very common. My first surefire was a gunmetal 6P with press-fit lens. it was stolen from me in the early 00s and I got the urge to replace it around a year ago. When I was looking, there was a newer production 6P-GM perpetually appearing on eBay for nearly $300 but I managed to find a similar one for $140 after about 6 months. It’s not exactly the same as the one I had back then. I have not stumbled across a press fit 6P-GM for sale since 2003.


----------

